# Netbeans spinnt!



## babuschka (19. Feb 2009)

Hallo Community,
habe einen problem undzwar kann ich keine neue Projekte mehr erstellen. Mein Netbeans spinnt total! Wenn ich auf File->new Project klicke kommt ein kleines bildschirm so muss es ja sein aber dort gibts kein Ordner dessen name Java ist, es enthält zwar ordner wie Standart usw. aber die brauche ich nicht  Außerdem werden die Projekte die schon erstellt und bearbeitet wurden auch nicht mehr angezeigt. An was kann das liegen? Kann man das irgendwie einstellen? Bitte um Hilfe. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Feb 2009)

Welche NetBeans-Version? Hast du was neu installiert? Kannst du davon mal einen Screenshot machen?


----------



## babuschka (19. Feb 2009)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Welche NetBeans-Version? Hast du was neu installiert? Kannst du davon mal einen Screenshot machen?



ne leider kann ichs nicht machen ist in der schule muss nöchste woche ne klausur schreiben kann aber damit kein neues projekt erstellen die version ist 6.01


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Feb 2009)

Kannst du in diesem Fenster in andere Verzeichnisse navigieren?


----------



## babuschka (19. Feb 2009)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du in diesem Fenster in andere Verzeichnisse navigieren?



wie meinst du das? Dort gibts leider keine einstellung oder sonst etwas man kann da nichts machen


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Feb 2009)

Dann muss ich passen, ich kann dir nicht folgen. Ohne Screenshot oder mehr Infos werden wir hier nicht weiter kommen.


----------



## babuschka (19. Feb 2009)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Dann muss ich passen, ich kann dir nicht folgen. Ohne Screenshot oder mehr Infos werden wir hier nicht weiter kommen.



Habe die normale hochgeladen. Also so siehts normalerweise aus. Aber auf dem Pc sieht es anderst aus. Statt Java steht da Standart und noch ein paar dinge und ganz unden samples wenn ich die samples öffne kommt da ne ordner dessen name Java ist aber da ist Java Application auch nicht drin da sind nur projekte für GUI drin. Also die Bildschrime sehen genauso aus aber nur der unterschied sind halt die ordner die unter categories zur verfügung stehen. Reicht das?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Feb 2009)

Jetzt hab ich's geschnallt. Hast du auf deine Projekte auf der Platte noch Zugriff? Wenn ja, schlage ich vor diese nach einer Neuinstallation von NetBeans wieder in NetBeans einzulesen.
Was da jetzt genau passiert ist, weiß ich nicht. Auch nicht, ob sich das auf einem anderen Weg als einer Neuinstallation lösen lässt.
Es sieht aber erst mal nach einem kaputten Programm aus.


----------



## babuschka (19. Feb 2009)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt hab ich's geschnallt. Hast du auf deine Projekte auf der Platte noch Zugriff? Wenn ja, schlage ich vor diese nach einer Neuinstallation von NetBeans wieder in NetBeans einzulesen.
> Was da jetzt genau passiert ist, weiß ich nicht. Auch nicht, ob sich das auf einem anderen Weg als einer Neuinstallation lösen lässt.
> Es sieht aber erst mal nach einem kaputten Programm aus.



Ja aber das Problem ist, dass ich wenn ich was neu installiere nach dem neustart wieder gelöscht wird, weil der pc in der schule ist kann ich als benutzer nichts installieren ich kanns zwar installieren aber wie gesagt wird es nach dem neustart wieder gelöscht  ich weis nicht was ich machen soll wie wurde es denn zerrstört das verstehe ich nicht. Zugrif auf palette habe ich glaube ich bin mir aber nicht so sehr sicher.  oh man


----------



## Cody (20. Feb 2009)

Du könntest aber auch mal schaun ob unter "Tools->Plugins" unter dem Reiter "installed" einige Plugins/Module deaktiviert wurden, falls ja...aktiviere sie mal


----------



## babuschka (20. Feb 2009)

Cody hat gesagt.:


> Du könntest aber auch mal schaun ob unter "Tools->Plugins" unter dem Reiter "installed" einige Plugins/Module deaktiviert wurden, falls ja...aktiviere sie mal




Hallo
ja aber wenn ich auf reiter gehe und die dinge aktiviere steht da uninstall also aktiviert man sie um aktivieren zu können glaube ich  hier ein screenshot wie es aussieht


----------



## babuschka (20. Feb 2009)

Cody hat gesagt.:


> Du könntest aber auch mal schaun ob unter "Tools->Plugins" unter dem Reiter "installed" einige Plugins/Module deaktiviert wurden, falls ja...aktiviere sie mal



noch ne screenshot bitteschön


----------



## MarcB (20. Feb 2009)

Das Java Modul ist nicht aktiv. Aktiviere das mal falls es geht.

Falls das wegen irgendwelcher Benutzerrechte nicht funktioniert, bleibt notfalls noch die Möglichkeit Netbeans als Zip runterzuladen und zu entpacken. Dann musst du nix installieren.


----------



## babuschka (20. Feb 2009)

MarcB hat gesagt.:


> Das Java Modul ist nicht aktiv. Aktiviere das mal falls es geht.
> 
> Falls das wegen irgendwelcher Benutzerrechte nicht funktioniert, bleibt notfalls noch die Möglichkeit Netbeans als Zip runterzuladen und zu entpacken. Dann musst du nix installieren.



wo muss ich das aktivieren? Kannst du mir das anhand von screenshot zeigen?


----------



## babuschka (20. Feb 2009)

MarcB hat gesagt.:


> Das Java Modul ist nicht aktiv. Aktiviere das mal falls es geht.
> 
> Falls das wegen irgendwelcher Benutzerrechte nicht funktioniert, bleibt notfalls noch die Möglichkeit Netbeans als Zip runterzuladen und zu entpacken. Dann musst du nix installieren.



Okay habs hingekriegt vielen vielen dankkkkk


----------

